# Confused about bulking!



## Jayred (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to build some good muscle mass in my upper body so am aiming to take in around 200g protein per day.

Obviously I realise that the more calories I take on, the bigger I will get. However I am worried about piling fat onto my gut! I am slim around my arms and shoulders however I have gotten a slight spare tyre over recent unhealthy year.

Diet wise- is it possible to bulk up while keeping belly fat to a minimum?

Many thanks


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey,

With bulking, comes fat.. that's pretty much fact

but it is possible to keep it to a minimum! You can still eat clean when eating big! For example, stick to 'brown' whole carbs (brown rice/pasta etc) to give a slower release in your body and avoid putting on bad weight.

Eat lots but eat well and you'll be fine


----------



## Jayred (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Dan

Many thanks for your reply. Could you look at my proposed diet and see if I'm on the right lines?

7am- 3 egg omelette

8am- Protein shake (MyProtein Hurricane XS)

10am- Oats with dried fruit and a banana.

12.30pm - Tuna with salad and Wholemeal pitta bread.

2Pm - Fruit and cottage cheese

5pm Gym (3 days per week)

6pm - Hurricane XS shake

6.30pm Chicken breast with veg or brown pasta

9pm. Can of tuna with peanut butter

What do you think?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats not enough for bulking! plus i wouldnt eat that late unless you usually sleep at around midnight-1


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

also state the carb, protein and fat content in the current diet.

whats your current weight, height and body fat. then we will be able to tell if your diet is better.

however try the diet and if your not adding 1-2lb a week on in weight just increase your food intake if you start to put on to much fat up your protein content and lower your carb content in the diet and maybe do abit of cardio


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh and whats your training prog like?

IMO 3 days aint enough, at least 5


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

You dont need 200g prorien based on your weight and 10% body fat you should only need around 160g thats a lot easier to eat than 200g and 20% cheaper too.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> Thats not enough for bulking! plus i wouldnt eat that late unless you usually sleep at around midnight-1


Why wouldn't you eat at 9pm? If you look at most members diets on here they get some form of protein in before bed. Best is to have a casein protein powder or cottage cheese as this is slow releasing protein which will drip feed your body whilst you sleep


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Why wouldn't you eat at 9pm? If you look at most members diets on here they get some form of protein in before bed. Best is to have a casein protein powder or cottage cheese as this is slow releasing protein which will drip feed your body whilst you sleep


Agree with you 100% but not a can of tuna and peanut butter at 9pm haha

I have night protein and two yogurts before bed


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Before bed, eat cottage cheese, Quark or what i do is mix up some protein powder in some natural yogurt, Casein protein is also great as its a slow releasing one so ideal as you fast through the night.

You grow when you sleep so you need to building blocks there in the first place....No building blocks no building


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I have to agree with Brutal, your body is like a building site, if all the building materials turn up all at once the workers will look at it all and pick over the easy bits to get to, then when thats gone there is nothing left to build with and the workers lean on thier spades, if you deliver the materials in smaller steady regular deliveries they have a constant flow of work to do, and our little body workers have no family to go home to so they dont mind working while your asleep


----------



## Jayred (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys

I'm 29, 5"9, 172 pounds and 14% body fat.

I'm on a newby 5x5 lifting programme and most of the advice iv read so far indicates that 3 Mon, Wed, Fri workout should be good, tho any other advice is appreciated.

I'm really keen to avoid piling on fat on my gut so am hoping to do this as lean as possible.....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

if its mixed then that would be vile but on their own it should be ok. Doesn't fats help to slow down the absorption of protein or something like that?

I have the bedtime extreme from myprotein and that does the trick


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

150g of protien then m8


----------



## Jayred (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers for the overnight protein tips guys, will look into it.

Generally speaking is it possible to bulk the upper body without piling on gut fat!? I see guys on here who are ripped but have good abs-I'm just not sure how to get there!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

3 days is fine for a beginner. Make sure you include all big compound lifts before isolations.

Diet is fine but make sure you're eating big enough portions. You may want to increase your carb intake.

Don't understand the not eating at 9pm thing. You're bulking, eat eat and eat some more. Maybe swap your cottage cheese and tuna around.

Aim for roughly 1.5g protein per pound, make the rest up with carbs and fats.

Eat, lift big and sleep and you will grow!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the bedtime extreme from myprotein and that does the trick


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

miggs said:


> I have the bedtime extreme from myprotein and that does the trick


What's it taste like??


----------



## Jayred (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, thanks for all the help earlier chaps.

Have picked up some really good advice here. But I am still worried about putting too much fat on my gut!

I have attached a pic to explain what I mean.

As you will see, there is no bulk or definition on my arms chest or shoulders. But there is a gut which gets worse when I sit down!

So my overriding question is; Is it possible to bulk my upper body without fattening my belly!?


----------

